# WHY is WD Caviar Blue 1 TB drives so expensive and sparingly available @e-retail shops?



## ACidBaseD (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a lazy guy, hence I do 100% of my shopping online.

I don't understand why are WD Blue 1 TB Internal SATA drives costing upwards of ₹4200/- (Flipkart) & ₹4800/- (Amazon) when Segate 1 TB can be bought for ₹3290/- (Amazon) ?


Can I get WD Blue 1 TB Drives cheap locally? (@Lamington Rd., Mumbai?)

Need a 1 TB Drive soon, mostly within this week. I'd like to get a WD, but if I can't find it for cheaper, I'd have to settle for Seagate @3290/-


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] your help is required.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update guys and I will forward this query to our marketing department. As far as I know, that WD drives sold wholesale typically would have a competitive pricing, and we would have a suggested retail price to the retailers, but that the retail pricing would be ultimately set by the retailers themselves.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2015)

subscribing. 

ihave the same query.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 18, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Thanks for the update guys and I will forward this query to our marketing department. As far as I know, that WD drives sold wholesale typically would have a competitive pricing, and we would have a suggested retail price to the retailers, but that the retail pricing would be ultimately set by the retailers themselves.



It's really impressive to see WD Official representation on our forums here. Kinda makes me want to buy WD more. But Seagate 1 TB Drives are ~₹1000 (US$17)cheaper atm and I can't pay such a huge premium to get a 1 TB Drive. I hope you understand.

Although.. AFAIK, the manufacturers themselves can set an MRP: Maximum Retail Price right?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2015)

MRP is above 6K for all 1TB drives..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 18, 2015)

Went ahead and placed an order of WD Purple 1 TB for ₹4100/-  WD 1TB Purple Surveillance HDDs: Amazon.in: Electronics

The extra 1 year warranty + Door-to-Door service was a good enough incentive to not go with Seagate.

Thanks [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]
Thanks everyone!

Regards,
Mitesh


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 19, 2015)

ACidBaseD said:


> Went ahead and placed an order of WD Purple 1 TB for ₹4100/-  WD 1TB Purple Surveillance HDDs: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> The extra 1 year warranty + Door-to-Door service was a good enough incentive to not go with Seagate.
> 
> ...



You are very welcome


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2015)

what are the purple drives for?? any specific usage targeted??


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what are the purple drives for?? any specific usage targeted??



WD Purple Surveillance Storage is built for 24/7, always-on, high-definition surveillance security systems.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> WD Purple Surveillance Storage is built for 24/7, always-on, high-definition surveillance security systems.



High def security system?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> WD Purple Surveillance Storage is built for 24/7, always-on, high-definition surveillance security systems.



thanks



$hadow said:


> High def security system?



i think it means high read/write speeds..


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i think it means high read/write speeds..



Hi  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],

The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. The data transfer speed is same as the other hard drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration. The big difference from other HDD is that it has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD Purple, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],
> 
> The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. The data transfer speed is same as the other hard drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration. The big difference from other HDD is that it has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD Purple, you may refer to the link below.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing it out man.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 21, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],
> 
> The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. The data transfer speed is same as the other hard drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration. The big difference from other HDD is that it has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD Purple, you may refer to the link below.
> 
> ...



yes. thanks!


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 23, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> yes. thanks!





$hadow said:


> Thanks for clearing it out man.



You are welcome guys


----------

